# Bipolar



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

I’m bipolar and it SUCKS!! Is there any help for me???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purplereign722 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi
I'm bipolar and yes it does suck.
where are u from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not much help for that on here - better to look at psychcentral.

If that's what you mean of course. There are plenty of meds though to help control your mood.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

purplereign722 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm bipolar and yes it does suck.
> 
> ...


I'm from Memphis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> Not much help for that on here - better to look at psychcentral.
> 
> If that's what you mean of course. There are plenty of meds though to help control your mood.


Thanks for your response

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

enickols said:


> Thanks for your response
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's okay - are you on medication?


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> That's okay - are you on medication?


I take 150 mg of Seroquel a night but it's not working! I'm thinking I need my doc to increase my dose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

enickols said:


> I take 150 mg of Seroquel a night but it's not working! I'm thinking I need my doc to increase my dose
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I joined a Facebook group for bipolar people recently and noticed that a lot of people are on Seroquel - not sure what dose though. They mostly seem to be upset about the weight gain it can cause. 

I'm on Sodium Valproate. (1200) It seems to work but I think I might need something else too.

Maybe you should see your doctor again soon?


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> I joined a Facebook group for bipolar people recently and noticed that a lot of people are on Seroquel - not sure what dose though. They mostly seem to be upset about the weight gain it can cause.
> 
> I'm on Sodium Valproate. (1200) It seems to work but I think I might need something else too.
> 
> Maybe you should see your doctor again soon?


Indeed! I have an appointment with him the first week of January and this will be the topic of our conversation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Medication, and even then it's hard to find the 'right ones'. I've given up.


----------

